# All SIM Card Data Disapeared



## Michael S. (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a Samsung "rugby Smart" SGH-I847, Android Version 2.3.6, Gingerbread.ucla4. My carrier is AT&T.
Sunday morning, I noticed I lost ALL my contacts on my SIM card. The night before, I called numbers off the SIM card.
The only unusual thing I was doing was using the NHL Gamecast App, while charging at the same time on Saturday night.
Yet Monday, all my contacts from the SIM Card reappeared! Did I get a Trojan? Did I get a Blitziod from AT&T? I don't see access to security programs like I would on my PC. 
Does anybody have any advice?


----------

